# Where is 4largescale.com?



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone know what has happened to the 4largescale.com website? When I search for it, all I get it a' site not found' message.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Its still there, try 4largescale.com workes for me . 

Chuck


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Googling 4largescale.com brings it right up.. 
you must have had a typo in your search.. 

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to have disappeared again. I'm just getting 404 error pages.

Aha! You gotta add the www. in front. It's only aliased on the WWW link.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Googling 4largescale.com still brings it right up. 

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My book mark is still good...
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Came up for me. (Using Chrome).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

FF allowed 4largescale.com without the www.

Pete, what browser are you using and what o/s? You seem to have a lot of issues on the net.

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> what browser are you using and what o/s?


I'm using Firefox on an HP laptop with Win 7.

Interesting. http://4largescale.com works on my old Internet Explorer, but not on Mozilla Firefox (which puts me in http://sitesizsiniz.com/test/wp-includes/pomo/en/public_html/4largescale/.)


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know the origin/language of the 404 error page? Could that source be the problem?

I cannot get in--just the error page.

Larry


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i can enter with both IE8 and an up to date firefox


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

kormsen said:


> i can enter with both IE8 and an up to date firefox


I can get 'in' using www.4largescale.com. If I leave out the www then Firefox produces a 404 page. (Which is in Turkish, btw.) And I am up-to-date (Ver 47.0.1)


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i copy & pasted the address, in both browsers including the triple w.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry I neglected to ask Pete, what version of FF, and what plugins do you have?

FF has not required www for a long time, but if you turned search off in the address bar possibly that could be the cause. You might be sure to update to the latest and see if these help.

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The site regularly does that. Gone today back tomorrow... 

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Turkish, Ha. I guess running a website from a server in a goat shed is a cheaper option these days. Maybe the goats chew the cable on occasions and it goes down... 

Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, they are actually in Istanbul, near the University. Quite a civilised place when the terrorists are quiet.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Pete, sure but I find it goes down on a regular basis. 
How many large scalers are in Istanbul anyway?
If I want something to work properly I don't outsource it to the cheapest bidder...

Is it still not working Pete? If not try opening the command prompt and type 'tracert 4largescale.com'.
That will show you the hops between servers to where it is hosted.
It is working for me at the moment and comes up hosted at 'bluehost.com' which is where it is hosted by a member here at MLS.
I suspect Bluehost.com outsource their budget hosting at times until they go down.
If the trace rout gets stuck on some intermediary server, there may be a routing configuration problem there. 
If it is just the second level domain '4largescale.com' that won't work but the www version does (default web subdomain) it is likely the host has 
moved things to a new box and forgot to set-up the configuration for the website to work on the domain name without the 'www'.

Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The URL is registered in Turkey but the actual website could be anywhere.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Pete, getting an error page in Turkish has nothing to do with where the domain was registered.
Domain registration and web hosting are unrelated although some registrars will park a domain to their promotional pages which it is not really their business to do so if it is not set up in the DNS by the registrant. 

I have encountered your exact problem a number of times before which I believe is the server not having their base domain name configured to go to the web pages. That's why it only works on www which is the default sub domain for a sites web pages. It often takes extra configuration to make it work on both addresses.
I told Bachmann trains years back to to do it so both worked having the benefit of users having a shorter URL to type and it being cleaner on their promotional literature. They told their webhost and thanked me. now it works on both. Others here who do get '4largescale.com' without the 'www' is probably due to their browsers being smart after the URL fails, then going to the Dub dub dub version. 

Andrew


----------

